# Is this code compliant?



## StWeiler (Oct 18, 2012)

Would this be UPC code compliant? I know it's hard to tell without seeing the venting within the wall, but from eyeball glance?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

To get an answer from us you'll need to post an intro in the introduction section.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Intro please sir


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Most certainly a rule violation.


----------



## StWeiler (Oct 18, 2012)

How rude of me. Intro posted.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't stack tees, to my recollection, where it me, I'd use an end outlet waste and tie the basket strainer to the GD with the lower trap cut the upper one a little closer to the wall and use a st.1/4 bend and a stuber vent there.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Can't stack tees, to my recollection, where it me, I'd use an end outlet waste and tie the basket strainer to the GD with the lower trap cut the upper one a little closer to the wall and use a st.1/4 bend and a stuber vent there.


Sure you can stack tee's, when the combination waste/vent is properly sized.

IPC Table 912.3 Size of combination drain and vent pipe. A 2" W/V would allow 3 DFU to be tied in.

According to table 709.1, a domestic kitchen sink with a disposer and dishwasher are 2 DFU.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahh. Ok:thumbsup: well if that's the case then the pic is fine as is, as far as we can tell.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

you could always use one of these


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I always like to use a PVC wye under the sink an then pipe 2 LA traps instead of using a continuous waste. 

To answer the question I doubt the waste and vent are sized properly for that to be legal.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We are not required to have separate traps here, but I know some have said they are required to in their areas.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I always like to use a PVC wye under the sink an then pipe 2 LA traps instead of using a continuous waste.
> 
> To answer the question I doubt the waste and vent are sized properly for that to be legal.


All it would have to be was 2". UPC or IPC.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> All it would have to be was 2". UPC or IPC.


Around here it would fail. Most are only 1 1/2


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Around here it would fail. Most are only 1 1/2


Well, if you wanted to do it in that manner, you would use 2". Assuming it was inspected, then it is 2" that is in the wall.


----------



## StWeiler (Oct 18, 2012)

It is 2". Reason I ask is this setup is getting pretty common on new construction around here with houses that have plumbed islands and penninsulas


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

StWeiler said:


> It is 2". Reason I ask is this setup is getting pretty common on new construction around here with houses that have plumbed islands and penninsulas


You would be amazed at how many plumbers do not own code books, they do what they are told to do to pass inspection. Get yourself a Plumbing code book and Fuel and gas code book and learn how to use them. They are a plumbers best tool.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a thread that shows the island vent that is prolly most widely used around the country.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/island-sink-venting-16656/


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Drains look fine, let's talk about the white hose that appears to be looped under the upper arm. What is that? Is it a sprayer attached to some kind of dishwasher? Looks strange to me, just curious.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> You would be amazed at how many plumbers do not own code books, they do what they are told to do to pass inspection. Get yourself a Plumbing code book and Fuel and gas code book and learn how to use them. They are a plumbers best tool.


You hit the nail on the head.

If an inspector says to me "vent this", I tell them to cite a code section, or give me my white sticker. And don't be writing notes on red stickers, just the code section.

Course, a couple of them can't interpret for jack shiot.......

Have one that cites pictures in the illustrated book.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is a code violation by both Il code and City of Chicago code as you can't discharge a dishwasher into a garbage disposal. In Chicago that installation would require three individually vented waste openings, one for the sink, one for the disposal, and one for the dishwasher.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That is a code violation by both Il code and City of Chicago code as you can't discharge a dishwasher into a garbage disposal. In Chicago that installation would require three individually vented waste openings, one for the sink, one for the disposal, and one for the dishwasher.


 Why can't you hook the dishwasher drain into the factory dishwasher drain connection??? Only in Illinois or state of Chicago??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gitnerdun said:


> Drains look fine, let's talk about the white hose that appears to be looped under the upper arm. What is that? Is it a sprayer attached to some kind of dishwasher? Looks strange to me, just curious.


And the compression valve on the pex pipe.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope not compliant. Your upper trap arm has to many slip joints.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Am I missing something? This is a wet vent and legal.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

2006 u.p.c. 1003.2


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

HSI said:


> Am I missing something? This is a wet vent and legal.


Not in Chicago.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I always like to use a PVC wye under the sink an then pipe 2 LA traps instead of using a continuous waste.
> 
> To answer the question I doubt the waste and vent are sized properly for that to be legal.


2 traps on a trap arm?


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Not in Chicago.


or oregon


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ironandfire said:


> Nope not compliant. Your upper trap arm has to many slip joints.


No slip joints downstream of the trap weir here. 

As far as the stacked santees, 1-1/2 WV is ok here. 2 FU's with no WC'S involved, passes Ontario code. 

Not how I would do it, lose the tubular crap and it's permissible here.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

HSI said:


> Am I missing something? This is a wet vent and legal.


Crazy thing the plumbing code lol kind of like reverse government law lmao our inspector in oklahoma would look at that and ask why two drains while in Chicago and Oregon they say you need three, maybe we should make state specific threads so everyone isn't on here telling people stuff isn't up to code when it is code in the original posters location. The books are only guidelines, it's how the local and state inspectors interperate the code....


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

2003 i. P. C. 405.8


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I always like to use a PVC wye under the sink an then pipe 2 LA traps instead of using a continuous waste.
> 
> To answer the question I doubt the waste and vent are sized properly for that to be legal.


Why would you say they are prolly not properly sized? At 2 dfu's a 2" waste line could serve as a waste vent combo. So if there is a vent off the top of the tees I don't see a prob with it other than I would have done it diff. I wouldve brought a double wye straight out, caught each side with a seperate trap and left the middle a cleanout.


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Around here it would fail. Most are only 1 1/2


I'm not sure if its a slab but the smallest pipe coming through the is 2". and a 2x1 1/2x 1 1/2 on top would be fine. It could be loop vented for all we know.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I always like to use a PVC wye under the sink an then pipe 2 LA traps instead of using a continuous waste.
> 
> To answer the question I doubt the waste and vent are sized properly for that to be legal.


In Texas that's not up to code sir


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

StWeiler said:


> Would this be UPC code compliant? I know it's hard to tell without seeing the venting within the wall, but from eyeball glance?


Hell NOOOO!!!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Big cheez said:


> Hell NOOOO!!!


Why not Cheez? Tell us what exactly you see that is wrong. Assuming there is proper venting in the wall, it would fly here all day.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

It would be considered a Wet Vent. Some citys it would fly and some it wouldn't . It would have been just as easy to use a continous waste kit.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

justme said:


> It would be considered a Wet Vent. Some citys it would fly and some it wouldn't . It would have been just as easy to use a continous waste kit.


This is your answer right here


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Besides for the wet venting the damn sprayer is wrapped around the p-trap so when the go to spray off there plate It will only pull out six inches. It would fail for that if it had an inspection on the final... But what do I know...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Apparently you know it all. That's how it appears based on yer comments over the last 24 hours. You seem to have no hesitancy to bash others' work based on your experience. Given that you are so well traveled as a journeyman, I would ask, have you been in one place long enough to learn & truly know the respective codes? Here's a bit of advice from a middle-aged nobody to a "superstar". Learn some tact. It's a trait that will serve you well your whole career. Don't walk into a new hen-house strutting your little pecker. There is always a bigger cock in the hen-house.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

mccmech said:


> Apparently you know it all. That's how it appears based on yer comments over the last 24 hours. You seem to have no hesitancy to bash others' work based on your experience. Given that you are so well traveled as a journeyman, I would ask, have you been in one place long enough to learn & truly know the respective codes? Here's a bit of advice from a middle-aged nobody to a "superstar". Learn some tact. It's a trait that will serve you well your whole career. Don't walk into a new hen-house strutting your little pecker. There is always a bigger cock in the hen-house.


Nah idk **** I'm just a journeyman for a few more months, even tho I have a real estate home inspectors lic., contractors lic., I'm backflow certified and I study as much as possible because I take pride in my work. You think I'm bashing you. The prove is in the pudding or should I put a blind fold on when I look at these pics?? I've done a lot in this trade but idk everything...I'm well rounded with an open mind.. Maybe you should ask the customer there opinion, since you can't take a plumbers...


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

mccmech said:


> Apparently you know it all. That's how it appears based on yer comments over the last 24 hours. You seem to have no hesitancy to bash others' work based on your experience. Given that you are so well traveled as a journeyman, I would ask, have you been in one place long enough to learn & truly know the respective codes? Here's a bit of advice from a middle-aged nobody to a "superstar". Learn some tact. It's a trait that will serve you well your whole career. Don't walk into a new hen-house strutting your little pecker. There is always a bigger cock in the hen-house.


I'm gonna ask you a question.. If I grab the delta sprayer and pull it out will it get caught on the top p-trap? Yes or No...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> Nah idk **** I'm just a journeyman for a few more months, even tho I have a real estate home inspectors lic., contractors lic., I'm backflow certified and I study as much as possible because I take pride in my work. You think I'm bashing you. The prove is in the pudding or should I put a blind fold on when I look at these pics?? I've done a lot in this trade but idk everything...I'm well rounded with an open mind.. Maybe you should ask the customer there opinion, since you can't take a plumbers...


Well I guess that makes you the big cheese, don't it. :laughing:

You do realize the original question had nothing to do with the functionality of the faucet and everything to do with the code compliance of the traps, right? :whistling2:


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Well I guess that makes you the big cheese, don't it. :laughing:
> 
> You do realize the original question had nothing to do with the functionality of the faucet and everything to do with the code compliance of the traps, right? :whistling2:


I think I already answered the original question or did you miss that too. It's not upto code it is considered a wet vent and the UPC code only allows one trap per fixture.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

This would fly here if the verticle is 2 inch or larger. See this quite a bit. Typically the stack is off centered and there is a horizontal drain arm for both traps.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> I think I already answered the original question or did you miss that too. It's not upto code it is considered a wet vent and the UPC code only allows one trap per fixture.


I have missed nothing. We'll talk later. 

Keep your book handy.


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've never seen that done for a ks before, but here in Manitoba lots of the older houses had their laundry tub and washing machine tied in like that. Back to topic tho I would have just made a continuos waste up

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

To the op ..

With our new code here .. It would pass code ... Under our old code it would fail


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> To the op ..
> 
> With our new code here .. It would pass code ... Under our old code it would fail


Whatcha mean buddy?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Whatcha mean buddy?


Now with the stupid new code you can have a fixture wet vent an other fixture below on a vertical stack


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Now with the stupid new code you can have a fixture wet vent an other fixture below on a vertical stack


New? Like since 2006?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> New? Like since 2006?


That sounds about right NPC ... I am stuck on the old Ontario code...

But I learned the new code and in a way it eliminates a lot of venting


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> That sounds about right NPC ... I am stuck on the old Ontario code...
> 
> But I learned the new code and in a way it eliminates a lot of venting


I'm still brainwashed by 2006 OBC Sec 7. Had to write based on 2010 Npc IIRC, but came up under the former. Much more lax than earlier editions in regards to venting rules :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> I think I already answered the original question or did you miss that too. It's not upto code it is considered a wet vent and the UPC code only allows one trap per fixture.





plbgbiz said:


> I have missed nothing. We'll talk later.
> 
> Keep your book handy.


Since the OP saw fit to screw up the thread by deleting his photo :furious:....

This pic shows what he had. A two compartment sink with the bowls individually trapped with 1-1/2" and connected to a 2" stack in the wall. The original question was whether or not the setup would be in compliance with the UPC.

This setup from a kitchen sink complies with UPC 2006 - 908.0 specifications for vertical wet venting. I won't bother typing it out today. Feel free to look it up.

UPC 2006 - 1001.2 states that a multi-bowl fixture "MAY" be served by one trap but it does NOT state that one trap is the requirement.

UPC 1001.3 states that commercial food waste disposal units must have their own trap. In principle, a pretty good case can be made that it is better to have the residential disposal on its own trap as well. The quality of the drainage system would exceed the minimum requirement of UPC chapter 10 but by no means is it a violation.

The OP did not question whether or not a particular municipality or state agrees, only whether or not it complies with the UPC.

Not only does it comply, it is a pretty clean setup.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Since the OP saw fit to screw up the thread by deleting his photo :furious:....
> 
> This pic shows what he had. A two compartment sink with the bowls individually trapped with 1-1/2" and connected to a 2" stack in the wall. The original question was whether or not the setup would be in compliance with the UPC.
> 
> ...


 Is that legal to use the syrform for support??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Is that legal to use the syrform for support??


BizBlocks - Patent Pending :laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Since the OP saw fit to screw up the thread by deleting his photo :furious:....
> 
> This pic shows what he had. A two compartment sink with the bowls individually trapped with 1-1/2" and connected to a 2" stack in the wall. The original question was whether or not the setup would be in compliance with the UPC.
> 
> ...


Actually, it doesn't comply to UPC standards. Per Table 7-3 (note 2), kitchen sinks require a 2" vertical drain. Per 908.1.2, the wet vented section in your set up would have to be 1 pipe size larger than the minimum required size of said vertical drain, so to conform, the section between the two tees would have to be at least 2-1/2" and since you can't decrease waste size in the direction of flow, the lower, non wet vent section of horizontal drainage would also have to be at least 2-1/2". So, if I were the authority having jurisdiction, I would not pass that set up. However, a couple of 3x1-1/2" tees stacked one on the other would work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Actually, it doesn't comply to UPC standards. Per Table 7-3 (note 2), kitchen sinks require a 2" vertical drain. Per 908.1.2, the wet vented section in your set up would have to be 1 pipe size larger than the minimum required size of said vertical drain, so to conform, the section between the two tees would have to be at least 2-1/2" and since you can't decrease waste size in the direction of flow, the lower, non wet vent section of horizontal drainage would also have to be at least 2-1/2". So, if I were the authority having jurisdiction, I would not pass that set up. However, a couple of 3x1-1/2" tees stacked one on the other would work.


Excellent point. I was basing it on DFU's and did not consider the 2" vertical requirement.

I sit corrected. :notworthy:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Actually, it doesn't comply to UPC standards. Per Table 7-3 (note 2), kitchen sinks require a 2" vertical drain. Per 908.1.2, the wet vented section in your set up would have to be 1 pipe size larger than the minimum required size of said vertical drain, so to conform, the section between the two tees would have to be at least 2-1/2" and since you can't decrease waste size in the direction of flow, the lower, non wet vent section of horizontal drainage would also have to be at least 2-1/2". So, if I were the authority having jurisdiction, I would not pass that set up. However, a couple of 3x1-1/2" tees stacked one on the other would work.


Would that still be the case since both traps technically are coming from one fixture?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope. By definition, two traps equate to two fixtures. As stated above, there is the continuous waste option.


----------

